
Show HN: Markdown Presenter with React/TypeScript - gwillz
https://gwillz.github.io/slides/?tutorial
======
chung-leong
Getting a _this.element.requestFullscreen is not a function error in
PresentView. In Chromium.

~~~
gwillz
Hey thanks. MDN says Chrome is still using the prefixed
webkitRequestFullscreen so I've added support for this.

But weirder is my Chromium supports the non-prefixed requestFullscreen, when
apparently it shouldn't?

 _shrug_.

------
tgdn
Does not work

~~~
gwillz
That's a real bummer. I only have the latest FF an Chrome to test with. Past
that I can't guess what's wrong.

